# malnourished puppy



## eblindauer (Feb 17, 2011)

so today i kind stole a dog from my cousin. their story is that they sold the dog at 8 weeks, today a week later the guy brought him back saying that they didnt have money to feed him, and the dog doesnt look completly horrible, but can tell its malnourished, since ive had him... for 5 hours all hes done is sleep and puked up white clearish bile and refuses food or water. im going to be taking him to the vet tomorrow, but was wondering if anyone was online now that could give me a few pointers on what to do until i can find a vet in my area to get him in.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Just let the pup rest do not force feed if he is throwing up. The only thing you can do is make sure the pup has water if he can hold it down. Go to the vet asap I hope your pup does not have Parvo!


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Parvo was my first though.

Try cooking up some white rice for him. Rice retains water and will help keep him hydrated. If you have some hamburger you could boil it and use the water from that to cook the rice. 

Good luck and please keep us posted.


----------



## eblindauer (Feb 17, 2011)

yeah we got a vet appt at 3. i have classes until 8pm. so my husband is going to take him in and ill let you know what they say. i really hope its just that the pplz that bought him just didnt take care of him instead of it being something life long and serious


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

if he can hold down pedalyte thats also good to give. so he doesnt get dehydrated more so with lack of... everything. but dont force it.
good luck


----------



## eblindauer (Feb 17, 2011)

*thank god*

turns out it was just malnutrition, and he just needed iv and is already doing better playing with my boys. husband said the vet said to just make sure he keeps going forward and were good to go!


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

good to hear


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Good stuff. I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Silence (Dec 30, 2010)

Great to hear he`s doing better


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

GREAT! keep us posted on how he does


----------



## eblindauer (Feb 17, 2011)

oh its like a complete turn around from when i got him! hes eating his regular puppy food dont have to feed him and actually going potty! had an acident but id rather that then not going! and been drinking water and playing alot and sleeping alot too lol. but he gets energy to chase around the kids and play a bit, gave him a bath cuz he stunk, he didnt much like it but now hes cool he notices he dont stink now! now comes the fun part having an unexpected puppy! figure if i can have an unexpected kid i can figure this out too! lol


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Fun part is right! Let us know if you have any other questions.


----------

